# Intermittent mail relay issues with rancid



## andrewm659 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey all I'm working on setting up rancid on FreeBSD 10.1 and so far so good, however I've been reading that Sendmail send_only package is installed by default, but I was going to use Postfix.  maybe I should have just stuck to Sendmail to just forward the emails.  What is the best route?  It also seems that I can't get mail relay to work properly.  If I test sending email from the CLI it works fine.  If I let the cronjob send the email, it seems to go to /dev/null.  I'm not sure what the issue cold be.

This command works fine and I get the email.
`uname -a | mail -s "`uname -n`: Test mail config" [EMAIL]rancid@borg.local[/EMAIL] ; tail -f /var/log/maillog`

I have my /etc/aliases setup.

Any and all advice is greatly appreciated in advance and it could be something I overlooked.


----------



## andrewm659 (Mar 27, 2015)

nm.  figured out the issue.


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 27, 2015)

Do you mind sharing your solution for others’ benefit?


----------



## andrewm659 (Mar 27, 2015)

I would but it was the fact that I would be doing this at night...I was trying to get this to work and send an email more often with the current config....but it's not setup to do that... I have written a MOP for this and would be willing to share this once I get ViewVC working w/ Apache 24.  I have another thread opened for that as well.


----------

